# Something different for me.. New Pics Added



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I have been working on this tank, stand and stuff for a bit and there's a few occupants in there now..
Thanks to febsalien for hooking me up with these guys
Sorry about vid quality


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn you and that Yawn shot......

Beauties as always Pete


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

wow nice, do they swim around together and eat together?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

db04ph said:


> wow nice, do they swim around together and eat together?


Yeah, they have only been in there a few days and I thought I grabbed some cool feeding and finger chasing vids but apparently I can't use a Canon point and shoot to save my life..


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow Pete!!! Those boys will most definitley mature into one hell of a group!
This tank is going to be great.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Great shoal, what size is that and you have 8 in there or more?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> Wow Pete!!! Those boys will most definitley mature into one hell of a group!
> This tank is going to be great.


Thanks,
Anyone like my Lake Erie sand?
;p


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

man, that's so cool, make me want a shoal of those guys, especially after seeing that wild mac shoal feeding video I found on youtube.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yawn shot FTW!
Good stuff man.
I would like to do that eventually being I've had 2 solo in since 2003.

Maybe when the big guy passes.

Good luck and keep us updated.

Whats the shoal been like? Many or any deaths?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The erie sand looks good I live by lake Ontario and they have similar substrate.. How many buckets did you need to fill the tank? I'm guessing you put it in boiling water to treat it?

The macs looks awesome too man congrats


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ahh..only been in there a few days...I see.
Good luck man...By the way, its hard to see the substrate.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

what the heck that is amazing- the pics came out top notch.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

very nice ! that's something different !


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looking set up and macs.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Trigga said:


> The erie sand looks good I live by lake Ontario and they have similar substrate.. How many buckets did you need to fill the tank? I'm guessing you put it in boiling water to treat it?
> 
> The macs looks awesome too man congrats


Thanks for the comments.

I had a group of these guys several years ago and loved them.

I bagged the sand and soaked in a really large rubbermade container for about a week and rinsed the hell out of it daily.
There is about 4 pails of sand in there. 
It does lack the bling of tahitian moon sand but the fish don't seem to mind...lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It looks better than the moon sand, more natural looking.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi There.

Incredible serra shoal, haven't seen something like yours before...

Keep us posted to see how things turn out to be..

Cheers.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks more like gravel to me, not even small enough to be considered sand.

What size tank is that?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks, I missed some good video last night when 8 or so were focused on my fingers kind of like angel fish do. They were taking turns making runs for my fingers.
Aggression towards each other is minimal. .

There is a hack to get video from a Canon 40d, I think I might give it a try.

The tank is a a 180 gal, the substrate is a sand/gravel mix , the larger stuff seems to go to the top.

Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay, that explains why I can't see the sand.









IMO, I think your shoal is along the lines of top 5 I have seen. So good work and best of luck.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes please keep us updated Pete. What are your plans for the overall look of the tank? Any plants?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks!

I am undecided on plants, I want these guys to get comfortable and see where it goes. 
Driftwood, rocks and plants will probably come down the road as I can find things that will fit size of tank.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

they look really good, i am a bit surprised by the lack of fin nips. don't get discouraged if they fight even more than you expect, and if they start f'ing each other up. not sure how large they are but it gets better at 4-5"+. baby and juvi macs can be brutal to each other...constant fin nipping and cannibalism.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That's a project i plan to do !


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Peter, you have some amazing fish i love the colors.. good luck with these beauties..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> Peter, you have some amazing fish i love the colors.. good luck with these beauties..


Alex,
Thanks!
I love my solitary serra tanks that I have done but I have wanted to do these guys in a big tank for quite some time.
It's going to be a work in progress with getting plants, driftwood and stuff in there.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Moondemon said:


> That's a project i plan to do !


I keep saying this, but, if you or anyone else decides to try this, get ones from Brazil if you can. they seem to cohab considerably better than ones from argentina.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

are those from brazil or argentina, if i am correct your are the ones that grow bigger then 8 inches right? the other with clear eyes max out at like 6 inches
correct me if i am wrong


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

Amazing Pics


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

db04ph said:


> are those from brazil or argentina, if i am correct your are the ones that grow bigger then 8 inches right? the other with clear eyes max out at like 6 inches
> correct me if i am wrong


These are from Michigan, the parents were from Brazil.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> are those from brazil or argentina, if i am correct your are the ones that grow bigger then 8 inches right? the other with clear eyes max out at like 6 inches
> correct me if i am wrong


These are from Michigan, the parents were from Brazil.

Thanks for the comments!
[/quote]

^^^lol


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Awesome serra shoal.

/looks forward to more pics as they grow up


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> are those from brazil or argentina, if i am correct your are the ones that grow bigger then 8 inches right? the other with clear eyes max out at like 6 inches
> correct me if i am wrong


These are from Michigan, the parents were from Brazil.

Thanks for the comments!
[/quote]

Actually if I'm not mistaken, it was ether their grand parents or great grand parents that were from Brazil. Also these are the smaller of the two types. The parents of these were around the 6 inch range. The member Cobrafox now has them.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

febsalien said:


> are those from brazil or argentina, if i am correct your are the ones that grow bigger then 8 inches right? the other with clear eyes max out at like 6 inches
> correct me if i am wrong


These are from Michigan, the parents were from Brazil.

Thanks for the comments!
[/quote]

Actually if I'm not mistaken, it was ether their grand parents or great grand parents that were from Brazil. Also these are the smaller of the two types. The parents of these were around the 6 inch range. The member Cobrafox now has them.
[/quote]

I'll have to go check the history, who brought these in George for primetime3wise I think?

They are slowly coming out of their shells..


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh man thats amazing.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I got my breeders from Ash at pet station. It is well believed that the member jmax611 owned them before me. I'm pretty sure he got them from the member masshunter. Masshunter got them from Alan Brown. Alan was breeding them for a while. I believe he bought some captive born babies from a local guy here in Michigan. That was around 8 years ago. That's about all the history of these guys I know of.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol,
Is that the history on them?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

man those guys look awesome def gonig to be following along to watch these guys grow


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

awesome amazing sick ...................
love mac shoals and that gravel looks nice and natty
ur pics are amazing and gold on them is better
u gonna add some dither fish ?? guppies or neons ??


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> lol,
> Is that the history on them?


they were never w/ me. i sold my breeders to robert in michigan, beginning of the year, i think he is "rm123" here, doesn't post much, or "robertm1" on cove. he bred mine and looks like now he is getting back into doing it again, as we speak.

also, i got mine from shark aquarium.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

very nice !


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I never bothered to check, it's funny how you can trace fish...lol


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

feeding video!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'll try tonight, 
Missed a good one due to a stupid human trick with the camera..


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome Wink......I can imagine what feedings are like. Can't wait for their parents to breed for me and have some little guys to feed.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Camera fail again..
Large middle finger sized shrimp gone in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Seems as if they are comming out of their shell..
I always enjoy the Pics Pete......Certainly looking forward to tracking these guys over time...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks AK
You get MSN fixed?


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm impressed for those beautifull fishes and for those amazing shaped pics








great job!!
Tommy


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Top notch pics Pete!

That last shot, the yawn shot, reminded me of dear old Yorkieboy :sad:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice pics Wink!! Almost expect that kind of quality from you!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks Gordo, RnR, Tommy, AK and everyone.
THey are doing well with minor fin nips. (I suspect the one eyed guy to be doing much of the nipping)
OMG can they eat!! I'm feeding them strips of tilapia and whole/chopped shrimp.
Whole shrimp suspended from some 6lb test.
I'll clean the glass before next photos and get tripod out..
Damn guys I need some glass, a 70-200L with an extension tube or 60mm macro and the pics would be popin..
/starts writing list to Santa


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Beautiful Pete....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks AK,
I just wish the tank wasn't so scraped up..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow they look amazing


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks Trig,
THey are amazing to watch.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a few quick and nasty pictures...
They are settled in pretty well, even the one eyed one.
Nasty quality because I had to use high iso and was shooting from tripod with remote shutter release and didn't realize the live view was on and that disables the autofocus..(I know.. excuses excuses..)


----------

